# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Bash User Input

## Gabriel9999

I am writing a script which requires user input. How can I prompt for user input to use in my bash script. Thanks for your offer to help. I'm very grateful.

----------


## SpywareDr

Google: *How can I prompt for user input to use in my bash script?*

----------


## samueltarcin999

You can use read command in bash where input will be set into a bash variable. Read -p "What is your age" age in this example the user input value will be set into age.

----------

